# soucis avec ibook G3 14".plus de retro eclairage



## lool74 (20 Avril 2007)

bonjour
un ami m'a confié son ibook defaillant.
extinction de la dalle en ouvrant et fermant l'ibook. test ecran externe negatif.
aprés concertation des forums je repare les fils passant par la charniére.
une semaine de fonctionnement et meme chose.
redemontage, test des fils ,ok. 
localisation du faux contact: le plug LCD situé vers la ram de la logicboard.
essai de torsion des pins . et la catastrophe arrive , court circuit dans le connecteur et un composant de la logicboard crame.(sans ecran externe,elle etait deja bien malade)
achat d'une carte d'occase aux states (fonctionnelle selon le vendeur) et:
erreur de ma part c'est une carte de 12" alors que c'est un 14".
Et en fait pas de probléme de montage hormis le connecteur de batterie.
je ne baisse pas les bras (jamais d'ailleurs) et je soude les fils du connecteur directement sur la carte, theoriquement ce doit etre le meme brochage pour la batterie.
Mise en route : *tjrs pas de retro eclairage*, et cerise sur le gateau l'ibook(sur batterie) s'arrete au bout de 1 mn.
Branchement du chargeur et defaut le voyant de la prise chargeur crepite et a une couleur bizzare.
en somme l'ibook ne demarre plus du tout, meme sans batterie.
la batterie qui etait chargée s'est vidée et je crois meme court circuitée car le voyant de charge clignote.
Donc depuis tout ça j'ai remonté la carte d'origine ce qui m'as permi de constater que la DC board fonctionne à nouveau ,que la batterie ne se recharge plus et clignote tjrs en effectuant le test.
L'ibook redemarre donc avec son ancienne carte,et nouveau probléme, il se met en veille au bout de trente seconde.
en quittant la veille (touche entrée) il redemarre trente seconde et se remet en veille , par contre le touch pad reste inactif aprés la sortie de veille.
j'avais remplacé aussi le cable inverter qui est peut etre defaillant lui aussi.(cable de G3 12")
je suis en attente d'une nouvelle logicboard,et d'un nouveau cable inverter et reed switch, mais certains points restent non elucidés

mes questions:
- j'ai essayé de debrancher le reed switch du cable inverter mais la veille s'execute quand meme,peut il y avoir d'autres raisons ?

- concernant le retro eclairage hormis la logic board, peut il y avoir un autre composant à incriminer ? je sais que dans le LCD il y a d'autres petites cartes


voila ou j'en suis


----------



## DrFatalis (20 Avril 2007)

L'espèce de petite lampe qui assure le retro éclairage ?
Ou l'alim de cette lampe ?


----------



## lool74 (20 Avril 2007)

le probleme de mise en veille est regl&#233;, le reed switch que j'avais rempla&#231;&#233; en est la cause.
j'ai remis celui d'origine et le book ne se met plus en veille. c'est deja &#231;a ....
concernant le retro eclairage , je ne pense pas que le probl&#233;me vienne des n&#233;ons car qd j'ai malencontreusement court circuit&#233; les pins de la logicboard l'ecran etait debranch&#233; donc securis&#233;.
Le truc qui me fait penser qu'il y a qd meme un soucis avec les neons c'est qu'en installant la carte d'occase que j'ai achet&#233;, l'eclairage ne fonctionnait pas .
ceci etant, peut etre cette carte est aussi HS comme la plupart des cartes trouv&#233;es sur ebay et vendues "en panne" (video le + souvent,courant sur ce mod&#233;le)
j'ajoutte que mon ibouk fais partie de la liste noire diffus&#233;e par apple sur les G3 defaillants


----------



## lool74 (20 Avril 2007)

ou se trouve l'alim des n&#233;ons sur ce mod&#233;le ?


----------



## lool74 (21 Avril 2007)

visiblement ce sujet ne dechaine pas les passions,peut etre mon post est mal plac&#233;, ou tout simplement ce site specialis&#233; n'est pas &#224; la hauteur de mes attentes
merci qd meme
je vais aller voir ailleurs ...


----------



## lool74 (21 Avril 2007)

rectification: le probl&#233;me de veille est gener&#233; qd le touchpad est connect&#233; a la logicboard


----------



## pacis (22 Avril 2007)

lool74 a dit:


> visiblement ce sujet ne dechaine pas les passions,peut etre mon post est mal placé, ou tout simplement ce site specialisé n'est pas à la hauteur de mes attentes
> merci qd meme
> je vais aller voir ailleurs ...



en ce week-end d'élection, et de piscine à dés-hiverner .....  

Sinon, à moins d'avoir un autre ibook identique , il est souvent difficile de trouver le composant ou la carte en défaut.
De plus , tu as déjà fait pas mal de dégâts, cela va être encore plus délicats.

Déjà , pour valider le néon et/carte inverter et la carte mère , tu peux essayer de brancher un moniteur extérieur .  Si rien sur le moniteur, c'est bien la carte mère.


----------



## fred312000 (21 Juin 2007)

Bjr Lool74,


je viens de tomber sur ton post.
J'ai également un pb d'affichage sur mon ibook 14" G3-900 également "black listé" (cf http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ibook/faq/)...

Cette page semble expliquer le source du dysfonctionnement:
http://www.applefritter.com/node/10193

Tu peux également consulter wikipedia qui met à disposition un article complet sur les ibooks (en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBook) et le défaut de fabrication des G3 et G4.

Enfin voici une page proposant une méthode pour le réparer que je n'ai pas encore testée:
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/bricolage/reparation_video_g3_article796.html


A+, FD.


----------



## fred312000 (21 Juin 2007)

Un autre article qui semble mieux correspondre &#224; ton pb de retro&#233;clairage si j'ai bien compris:
http://www.macfixitforums.com/showflat.php?Board=Forum19&Number=771860


Je me rends compte petit &#224; petit du nombre de gens qui se sont fait avoir... C'est hallucinant !
Moi qui voulait m'acheter un macbook, j'h&#233;site.


----------

